# Muskrat Trapping



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Im looking for maybe some new ideas on how to trap muskrats. Or if anyone could tell me how they trap them maybe i could add it in my routine.
:sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Wait till spring, as soon as the ice starts receding from shore hit the open water. Ten times easier than hut trapping.


----------



## yooper-trapper (Dec 25, 2008)

muskrat trapping is really easy. last year was my first year trapping and i caught 4 all i did was look for there main walk ways and i would set up a 110 or 120 just a little bit in the water..you could always just set a smaller leg trap with a drown set u dont have to cover it either just set it up and your good to go


----------



## Savage+Hornady=BUCK (Sep 21, 2011)

muskrats are stupidly smart critters...this is my second year trapping rats and ive caught 26 rats in one slew in the past 2 1/2 weeks..its not that hard to do it once you learn how...right before the water freezed go out and set 110s or colony traps on the hole coming out of the hut and check them twice a day.. usually 2 or 3 holes comming out of the huts. just go in with waders and feel around with your feet and find the holes////// winter go in with a big saw (spear fishing ice saw) and dig a square out of the hut tell you have a (plug) the goes right in to the middle of the hut, find the hole and set a #1 leg or 110 on the hole and them go to the next hut and the next and the next them come back to the first one and get your rats..do that all day and you will be have a few dozen if you go all day.....

good trapping boys :beer:


----------

